# Clomid Users please reply



## sonalika (Oct 8, 2013)

Here to realy need some support.. I on clomid 50mg 3rd cycle, detected with pcos &no other issues, Dr. askd 2 start with clomid 50mg 2-6, did u/s on day 14 had folicle 23x25 & triggerd, but no bfp, dr said ovulation had happened so continue with same dose, this is my 3rd clomid cycle cd32, donno whether ovulated, had cramps, will I get bfp this cycle? have anybody succeeded on clomid 50mg 3rd cycle? if this cycle does not work, should I try 4th cycle?  please smbdy help me.... 
Me:35yr, DH:40yr  TTC #2 for 3 years...


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

to FF, sonalika!!!

I haven´t used Clomid myself, but I can point you in the direction of a couple of sections of the site that might help.

Ovulation Induction, Clomid & Tamoxifen ~ CLICK HERE

Diary section ~ CLICK HERE There is a sub section for Clomid, there you can read stories from other members who have had treatment.

Regional ~ CLICK HERE

What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~   CLICK HERE

Chat Zone section which will give you info on upcoming chats in the chat room: CLICK HERE

Please feel free to ask more questions here, or on any other part of the site, there will be wonderful helpful people there to give you lots of support, information and cyber hugs if you need it.

Good luck!         

Sue


----------



## sonalika (Oct 8, 2013)

on 9th oct am on  cd30 ..was feeling tired/bloated for last few days..today did HPT, but big fat BFN...was disappointed... what to do! should I do Blood test or wait for AF?...am feeling so upset......


----------



## Yeo19 (Oct 7, 2013)

Hello, I was on clomid for 4 months with no success which caused me to have serious depression. My husband made me come off and said seeing me that low was not worth it.
I totally feel your pain, today I had a BFN from my 3rd cycle of OI injections.  
I would wait a few more days to see if AF arrives


----------



## sonalika (Oct 8, 2013)

thanks for your reply....& sorry for u........ when I planned for baby#2.. never thought would be so difficult....sometimes I burst into tears...all other kids enjoying with siblings...but I cant get pregnant even though all reports came fine...
anyway think I will wait for 3-4 more days & AF doesn't come will test again..
good luck to u dear...


----------



## sonalika (Oct 8, 2013)

cd 39.. no sign of AF! scared to test... have purchased hpt but worried about BFN... what to do........ when to test?.. CM is thick white creamy & increased quantity  ..slight pinching feeling on left & lower abdomen..
did anybody have these signs?


----------



## Arrows (Nov 9, 2008)

sonalika, do a test then ring your clinic and book an apt.

Do it with the expectation of a BFN. At this point i would reccommend seeing a doctor to make sure there's nothing going wrong but if it's a BFP then it'll be wonderful news and you'd need the apt anyhow.

Good luck. x


----------



## sonalika (Oct 8, 2013)

So I did HPT today & BFN again...then whats it? Now am scarred! I heard we can do Clomid upto 6 cycles, Mine is only 3rd, can it be some cyst or something... today also slight pinch & pain in left abdomen,,only for few seconds but...
How many days maximum it takes for HPT to detect HCG?


----------



## sonalika (Oct 8, 2013)

I have  irregular periods , usualy 50-60 days gap, will that effect my HPT?


----------



## Arrows (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm sorry but this is a question for your doctor. Have you booked an appointment yet?


----------



## sonalika (Oct 8, 2013)

No.. My DH will come next week, so then I will take appointment with doctor.  From past 2-3 days severe heart burn has started whatever I eat....at night its at its peek while lying down..can't sleep..


----------



## Arrows (Nov 9, 2008)

Sonalika, clearly something isn't right so I really hope all goes well at the doctors. Let me know -thinking of you!

I had really negative reactions to Clomid -depression, exhaustion, constant headache, dehydration and I stopped after 5mths rather than completing the 6mths I was supposed to.


----------



## sonalika (Oct 8, 2013)

I am realy worried too..  thanx for your reply..it helps me... so now will post here after consulting doctor.. best wishes to all ladies here with bfp & good luck to others  .....


----------



## sonalika (Oct 8, 2013)

Helo!!  I visited my gyn & did chk up, she told nothing is there! its all due to clomid side effect & stress... and 2 my surprise my AF came next day after visit.. GYN told me take one round of clomid & if this doesn't work, stop clomid & we will have to try something else.... today I had last pill of clomid 50mg... fingure crossed..


----------

